# TOGETHER @ Azusa Aztecs High School ∙



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

*Due to lack of communication & all the unexpected politics involved with ELAC & SASA we are no longer going to have our show there. We as a club have decided to no longer be involved with SASA & all their demands. We will still have our show as scheduled but it will now be at AZUSA HIGH SCHOOL in Azusa on April 15, 2007. We hope that this change has not put any doubt in our car club supporters and that you all will still come to our show in Azusa. Sorry for the inconvenience!!*

*!!TOGETHER CAR CLUB LOS ANGELES!! *

**Flyer will be available soon**


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

AZUSA IT IS...


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Feb 27 2007, 09:35 PM~7369097
> *
> AZUSA IT IS...
> *



Thanks for the support homie!


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

ill be there :wave:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

GANGS TO GRACE C.C WILL TRY TO BE THERE .WOULD RATHER BE THERE 
THEN LRM SHOW .


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

Old Memories (So. LA) will be there

post some directions..dont know where its at


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

thats cool better for us its closer than ela :cheesy:


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*Just East of LA in the San Gabriel Valley no problem. We will be there to support TOGETHER car club. *


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by oldmemoriesLACO_@Feb 28 2007, 06:31 AM~7371093
> *Old Memories (So. LA) will be there
> 
> post some directions..dont know where its at
> *



Coming from LA: Take 210 fwy East (San Bernardino) Exit Azusa Ave
Turn Left onto Azusa Ave. Turn Right onto First Street and you see the school about 3 blocks on your left hand side. 

Azusa High School 240 N. Cerritos Ave Azusa, CA 91702


----------



## GM RIDER (Oct 26, 2006)

sounds like the same place Realty has there show


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Feb 27 2007, 10:35 PM~7369097
> *
> AZUSA IT IS...
> *


x2


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

AZUSA ??? WHERE AT MAN ? HIT ME UP WITH DIRECTIONS IM GONNA ROLL...


----------



## d1ulove2h8 (Apr 24, 2006)

10 minutes away.... 
even better and we dont gotta get up as early


----------



## ALL EYES ON ME (Jan 6, 2006)

L.A. CARTEL C.C. WILL BE THERE


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Feb 27 2007, 09:31 PM~7369057
> *Due to lack of communication & all the unexpected politics involved with ELAC & SASA we are no longer going to have our show there. We as a club have decided to no longer be involved with SASA & all their demands. We will still have our show as scheduled but it will now be at AZUSA HIGH SCHOOL in Azusa on April 15, 2007. We hope that this change has not put any doubt in our car club supporters and that you all will still come to our show in Azusa. Sorry for the inconvenience!!
> 
> !!TOGETHER CAR CLUB LOS ANGELES!!
> ...


 :thumbsup: you can count on DCC


----------



## groucho (Mar 4, 2003)

RIGHT IN OUR BACK YARD, WE'LL BE THERE!!!!


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

THATS RITE DOWN DA STREET FROM ME, ILL BE THERE 
TO SHOW SOME "TOGETHER" LOVE! SEE ALL YOU THERE!!!! 

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

Techniques will be there to show support. Whats up Mike Togethers CC.


----------



## The Trophy Guy (Oct 17, 2006)

Victor "The Trophy Guy" will be there to support. Take it to the TOP

Yeah, I said it... Victor "The Trophy Guy"


----------



## Techniquesphx (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by groucho_@Feb 28 2007, 08:24 PM~7376993
> *RIGHT IN OUR BACK YARD, WE'LL BE THERE!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



TECHNIQUES ARIZONA IS COMING DOWN!
















]


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG MICK-DOGG_@Feb 28 2007, 09:33 PM~7377074
> *THATS RITE DOWN DA STREET FROM ME, ILL BE THERE
> TO SHOW SOME "TOGETHER" LOVE! SEE ALL YOU THERE!!!!
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

you can count us in!!!! *ShotCallers bike club...*


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

Copy, fill out, and mail to the address on registration form


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

We will make it for the show :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:wave: hno: :thumbsup:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

are the car spots $10 each?


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by oldmemoriesLACO_@Mar 7 2007, 07:22 AM~7426407
> *are the car spots $10 each?
> *



No its $20 for car/trucks, $15 motorcycles, $10 pedal bikes


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

hno:


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Mar 7 2007, 09:01 AM~7426897
> *No its $20 for car/trucks, $15 motorcycles, $10 pedal bikes
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

TRAFFIC C.C. IS ROLLIN


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## lowraider01 (Mar 13, 2007)

VECINOS WILL B THERE


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)




----------



## d Elegance (Feb 25, 2005)

:thumbsup: uffin: :thumbsup: uffin:  :biggrin: :cheesy: :machinegun: :scrutinize:


----------



## d Elegance (Feb 25, 2005)




----------



## KANDYLAND (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

nice,,,ill stop by for alittle bit on my way home from san diego that weekend.


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)




----------



## lastminute (May 16, 2006)

:thumbsup: Looking 4ward to the show! Whittier Blvd. would've been ALOT closer from ELAC though! Its all good, you gotta do what you gotta do. It should be a good turnout! I'd rather support a car club than a big organization thats only in it for the money and not for the love of the sport.


----------



## OLDMEMORIES(EASTSIDE) (Aug 18, 2005)

old memories east side will be there to support :thumbsup:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

so will Old Memories (So. LA)


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

*<span style=\'color:blue\'>Thanks for all the support from all car clubs & solo ryders!*</span>


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:dunno: Y-QUE!!


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

COMING THRU!!!​


----------



## d Elegance (Feb 25, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

IM NOT IN A CLUB MAN BUT IMA ROLL OUT TO IT.. IS THERE WAY YOU CAN MAIL ME A FLYER ??? IM IN SO.CAL OR PM ME THE FLYER ???


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

MUCH LOVE TO ASUZA THATS WHERE I ORIGINATE FROM AND STILL HAVE FAMILY THERE HOLLA :biggrin:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:worship:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

Dukes Pasadena will be there to support :biggrin:


----------



## Roadhouse Blues (Mar 28, 2007)

Sorry guys I'll be at the lowrider show. What time is over maybe I can go to both?


----------



## Roadhouse Blues (Mar 28, 2007)

Is lowrider covering the show


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Mar 28 2007, 08:23 PM~7573350
> *:worship:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Roadhouse Blues_@Mar 28 2007, 11:03 PM~7574630
> *Sorry guys I'll be at the lowrider show. What time is over maybe I can go to both?
> *



DO WHAT U GOTTA DO


----------



## Duce'sWild (Mar 8, 2006)

Casuals CC will be there!! :yes:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Mar 30 2007, 08:12 PM~7588147
> *
> *


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*TECHNIQUES will be rolling in DEEP.  uffin: uffin: uffin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: *


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)




----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## d Elegance (Feb 25, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

u know we'll be there for sure 2 support


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

YES EVERYONE CAN PAY AT THE GATE THE DAY OF SHOW!! OUR MOVE IN TIMES ARE FROM 5-9AM. SO BE THERE EARLY TO GET A SPOT. ONCE WE ARE FULL WERE GONNA HAVE TO START TURNING PEOPLE AWAY!!


----------



## d Elegance (Feb 25, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

theres gonna be food there right hahahaha :biggrin:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiG GiO_@Apr 5 2007, 11:04 PM~7629049
> *theres gonna be food there right hahahaha :biggrin:
> *



There should be!!! :barf:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

*~*HAPPY EASTER!!!*~*


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Apr 6 2007, 08:55 AM~7630744
> *back at you. Happy Easter everybody*


----------



## CHICANO YQUE (Jun 28, 2006)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## ALL EYES ON ME (Jan 6, 2006)

TTT JUST AROUND THE CORNER


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:yes: IT'S SHOW TIME SOON!!!!!!!!!


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 1stLady (Jun 15, 2006)




----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

GOODTIMES CC WILL BE THEIR....


----------



## d Elegance (Feb 25, 2005)

The Doppler 7000HD looks real good for Sunday= 
Sunny Day @ 75 Degrees</span>


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

if it rains its on june 17 right????????????


----------



## Mr. J76 (Dec 6, 2005)

Will be there


----------



## stilltippinvp (Aug 1, 2006)

what are the classes that will be there, were a dub style club but we always support the lowrider community :biggrin:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiG GiO_@Apr 9 2007, 08:44 PM~7654590
> *if it rains its on june 17 right????????????
> *


Yeah if it does rain on Sunday (hopefully it doesn't) the show will then be moved to June 17th.


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:biggrin: ITZ SHOW TIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lowridincalivato (Aug 20, 2002)

:biggrin: cool....a show i can afford to go to...


----------



## IMPERIALS CAR CLUB (Sep 15, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:biggrin: u know how we do it !!!!!!!! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)




----------



## sideshowfour (Apr 10, 2006)

Elusive will be there :biggrin:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

STRICTLY FAMILY C.C will be there!!!!!!


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Apr 12 2007, 03:24 PM~7677103
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how do u do shit like that?


----------



## TraditionCC (Jan 3, 2007)

*TRADITION CC WILL BE THERE......CAN'T WAIT! :biggrin:*


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

2 MORE DAYS!!! :biggrin: :ugh:


----------



## 93FLEET (Dec 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Apr 13 2007, 01:12 PM~7684592
> *2 MORE DAYS!!! :biggrin:  :ugh:
> *



hno: hno: uffin:


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

WILL BE THERE


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

ttt GROUPE S.D will be in the house!!!


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

ALMOST HERE


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

Big Dukes Pasadena in the house


----------



## d Elegance (Feb 25, 2005)

the show it still on!!!


----------



## DodgerFan (Sep 15, 2005)

took this back in 96 at my first showing 1st place 2 wheel pedal bike memories of el monte


----------



## ALL EYES ON ME (Jan 6, 2006)

IS IT TIME YET ILL SEE EVREYBODY TOMORROW :around: hno: hno:


----------



## conflict riot (Sep 13, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridergirl_805 (May 18, 2006)

See you guys tomorrow!!!


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

looks like the rain aint comming.. see u guys over there tomorrow


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

_SHIT RAIN OR SHINE THE SHOW IS STILL GOING ON SO BRING YOUR UMBRELLAS!!! SEE EVERYONE IN THE MORNING!!!_ :yes:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

see you guys in the morning


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

ill be there :wave:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Apr 14 2007, 09:47 PM~7691948
> *SHIT RAIN OR SHINE THE SHOW IS STILL GOING ON SO BRING YOUR UMBRELLAS!!! SEE EVERYONE IN THE MORNING!!! :yes:
> *


COOL RAIN OR SHINE ITS 530AM AND ITS RAINGING WE ROLLING...JUST MAKING SURE THE SHOW WAS STILL ON..


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

KINGS OF KINGS CC GETTING READY TO ROLL OUT BUT ITS RAINING. IS THE SHOW CANCELLED?


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

I'LL JUST GET MY FLOOD BOOTS AND MY PANCHO ON WE ROLLING... DAM NEED 'SOME MENUDO HOPE THEIR SELLING SOME AT THE SHOW...


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

what up chuck...


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

just got word stop raining in azusa where the show is get ready to roll


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

so the show is still on?


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

ya some of my members called that are there


----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)

I have no wipers hno:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

i am heading out the door


----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)

We rolling in bout 10 minutes


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS (Nov 20, 2006)

THEE ARTISTICS WILL BE THERE


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Damm is the show still on?? it's raining in Ontario right now????


----------



## DodgerFan (Sep 15, 2005)

im on my way


----------



## KingSuper (Jul 15, 2006)

My dad and i are bout to roll out. Dam i wish my camera was charged!


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Apr 15 2007, 06:23 AM~7693851
> *Damm is the show still on??  it's raining in Ontario right now????
> *



A little rain wasn't going to stop us! The show is going on right now!!!


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

Thanks to all the car clubs and people that came out to our show!! Hope we can do it again. Thanks for all the support!! Much Love from TOGETHER CC!!


----------



## LovesLowLows (Aug 7, 2006)

Anymore pics?


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

this was a good show...there were alot of cars, clubs and good entertainment. Together did another good job!

Click here for more pics..the Old Memories Website


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)




----------



## DodgerFan (Sep 15, 2005)

:angry: had a good time 
im just trying to figuer out how i got sun burned so bad


----------



## LovesLowLows (Aug 7, 2006)

Thanks, Paul for the pics, I checked out the ones on your site too.


----------



## groucho (Mar 4, 2003)




----------



## groucho (Mar 4, 2003)




----------



## groucho (Mar 4, 2003)




----------



## groucho (Mar 4, 2003)




----------



## groucho (Mar 4, 2003)




----------



## LaPiedad (Sep 15, 2005)

Good show Together CC, nice rides and good location. :thumbsup:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

it was a good show.. cold as hell but good show.. thanks together


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

had a good time with together car club :wave:


----------



## Duce'sWild (Mar 8, 2006)

Very nice turn out.Together put it down today. :biggrin: :worship:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## lowridergirl_805 (May 18, 2006)

Good show!!..We had fun!! and thanks to everyone who helped us out with my dads burban!......


----------



## KingSuper (Jul 15, 2006)

I thought ther was going to be a hop, kinda disapointed me. All in all it was a cool show. Nice to see Gypsy Rose there.


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

good show :thumbsup:


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowridergirl_805_@Apr 16 2007, 10:12 AM~7702678
> *Good show!!..We had fun!! and thanks to everyone who helped us out with my dads burban!......
> *


*I hope you guys made it home ok? See you soon in Santa Barbara for your clubs car show. *


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

*ANY MORE PIX OF THIS BLACK '66 CAPRICE?*


----------



## wence (Dec 19, 2005)

GOOD PICS... ANY MORE??


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

looked like a great show! thanks for the pics


----------



## lowridergirl_805 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Apr 16 2007, 12:42 PM~7704241
> *I hope you guys made it home ok?  See you soon in Santa Barbara for your clubs car show.
> *


Yeah we made it home ok. Yup yup!less than 2 months now....see you there!


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*Together LA did it again brought some of the oldest car clubs together that originally started in East LA for this car show. I'm talking about car clubs that have been around for over 30 & 40 years. I'm not talking about 1 or 2 car clubs but several in support of not only Together LA but also the Azusa High School students in need of charitable support. The weather was cool but good in a way because there was no rain during the car show but I heard that it rained in other parts of Southern California on Sunday just East of LA County in the IE. :wave: uffin: :biggrin: *


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

*

YES THE TOGETHER SHOW WAS PRETTY DOPE CUZ I TOOK THOES RIMS HOME HAHA :biggrin:*


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BiG GiO_@Apr 16 2007, 05:00 PM~7705767
> *
> 
> YES THE TOGETHER SHOW WAS PRETTY DOPE CUZ I TOOK THOES RIMS HOME HAHA :biggrin:
> *


*
<span style=\'font-family:Courier\'>Roll them new13x7 Homie</span>*


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiG GiO_@Apr 16 2007, 05:00 PM~7705767
> *YES THE TOGETHER SHOW WAS PRETTY DOPE CUZ I TOOK THOES RIMS HOME HAHA :biggrin:
> *


 AAWWW your the one who won the rims!!


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

YAYA I GAVE THEM TO MY POPPS AND HE ALREADY PUT ON HES TRUCK!


----------



## d Elegance (Feb 25, 2005)

Gonna try some pics....Enjoy ...Oppps!


----------



## LovesLowLows (Aug 7, 2006)

Nice, nice.


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by d Elegance_@Apr 16 2007, 08:46 PM~7707966
> *Gonna try some pics....Enjoy ...Oppps!
> *


GOOD TRY!! :biggrin:


----------



## d Elegance (Feb 25, 2005)




----------



## d Elegance (Feb 25, 2005)




----------



## d Elegance (Feb 25, 2005)




----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

VERY NICE PIC!!!! :wow:


----------



## d Elegance (Feb 25, 2005)




----------



## d Elegance (Feb 25, 2005)




----------



## d Elegance (Feb 25, 2005)




----------



## d Elegance (Feb 25, 2005)




----------



## d Elegance (Feb 25, 2005)




----------



## d Elegance (Feb 25, 2005)




----------



## d Elegance (Feb 25, 2005)




----------



## d Elegance (Feb 25, 2005)




----------



## d Elegance (Feb 25, 2005)




----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

whats up Together had a good time despite the crazy rain in the morning the day turned out firme had a good time kicking it with all the homeys :biggrin:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

NICE PICS D ELEGANCE!!!!


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

uffin: DA SHOW WAS SMOKING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Duce'sWild (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by d Elegance_@Apr 16 2007, 10:53 PM~7709038
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CasualS CC :thumbsup:


----------



## d Elegance (Feb 25, 2005)

<span style='color:blue'>We hope to bring you this Venue again next year Bigger & Better.......
Until then, we'll see you at our "Fun In The Sun" - Memorial Day Sunday @ Elysian


----------



## CHICANO YQUE (Jun 28, 2006)

:thumbsup: TOGETHER CAR CLUB THANK YOU FOR LETING US BE A VENDER AT YOUR SHOW HAD A GOOD TIME CHICANOCLOTHING.... :biggrin: WWWCHICANOCLOTHING.COM


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHICANO YQUE_@Apr 18 2007, 05:20 PM~7722558
> *:thumbsup:  TOGETHER CAR CLUB THANK YOU FOR LETING US BE A VENDER AT YOUR SHOW HAD A GOOD TIME CHICANOCLOTHING.... :biggrin:    WWW.CHICANOCLOTHING.COM
> *


 :yes: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## estrada714 (Aug 14, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*The some of the car clubs that were at the car show last weekend in Azusa were at least 25 to 40 year old car clubs as well as some of the newer car clubs but I want to mention some of the OG clubs like Old Memories, Klique, Imperials, Techniques, Latin Lords and the Dukes car club. If you guys have it again next year you can count on us for support. *


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Apr 19 2007, 04:52 PM~7730373
> *The some of the car clubs that were at the car show last weekend in Azusa were at least 25 to 40 year old car clubs as well as some of the newer car clubs but I want to mention some of the OG clubs like Old Memories, Klique, Imperials, Techniques, Latin Lords and the Dukes car club.  If you guys have it again next year you can count on us for support.
> *



what about sum of the old car clubs that died out and are now trin to make a come back like TRAFFIC! :biggrin:


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BiG GiO_@Apr 20 2007, 04:04 PM~7738331
> *what about sum of the old car clubs that died out and are now trin to make a come back like TRAFFIC!  :biggrin:
> *


GROUPE also :0


----------



## KingSuper (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiG GiO_@Apr 20 2007, 05:04 PM~7738331
> *what about sum of the old car clubs that died out and are now trin to make a come back like TRAFFIC!  :biggrin:
> *


 Yea there were sum clean TRAFFIC cars out that day.


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

AND EPICS CC SGV


> _Originally posted by BiG GiO_@Apr 20 2007, 05:04 PM~7738331
> *what about sum of the old car clubs that died out and are now trin to make a come back like TRAFFIC!  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:thumbsup: I JUST WANNA THANK ALL THESE O.G. CLUBS WHO CAME OUT & SUPORTED US & DA AZUSA AZTECS HIGH SCHOOL ON THIS RAINY CLOUDY DAY! MADE ME EXCITED BROS!!!IMPERIALS-TECHNIQUES-LANTINLORDS-KLIQUE-REALITY-DUKES-OLDMEMORIES-GROUPE-TRAFFIC-NEWCREATIONS-EPICS & UP- COMING CLUBS LIKE CASUALS-TRADTION & ALL DA REST OF CLUBS WHO I 4GOT TO MENTION!!!! YOU GUYZ WERE DA SHOW!!! WITHOUT VEHICLES GUYZ WHERE WOULD WE BE AT!!!NO SHOWS NO MAGAZINES E.T.C.!! MUCH LOVE & RESPECT TO ALL YOU GUYZ!!! DA " TOGETHER FAMILIA "


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:biggrin: SEE YAA GUYZZ AT DA PICNIC!!!!!!!!!


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:biggrin: OOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHH YEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAHHHHH!!!!! YOU KNOW HOW DA " T O G E T H E R " FAMILIA DOES IT!!!! LOVE U MARTY!!!!!!! TU SABAS!! ONLY DA STRONG SURVIVE BRO!!!!!! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!


----------

